# how to get stripe corn babies ???



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

i have a amel stripe male and i was going to breed him and i love stripe corns so i was wondering whats the best pairing for him i i dont mind amel stripe or any others i just think its amazing this certain patterning sorry if i sound daft thats just me lol


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

If you want all striped babies you need to pair with another stripe.
If you pair with a het stripe you should get some striped and some not.
Does your amel carry any hets?
If not all you can really expect are normals and amels...unless you wanna introduce another gene and breed back in a few years.


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

im ok then what if i bred with a ghost stripe i love the look of them im not sure of any hidden hets i dout he has any but you never know :S


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

A snow stripe would give a mix of the two i think. Unless they have hidden hets.

I love Amel stripes, normal are my fave so personaly i would get a normal.

You could get a motley het stripe and have a mix of motley and stripe.

I think thats right?


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

Well as Ghost is the combination of Hypo and Anery you would produce all normals (unless your amel has hidden hets)
If you breed an amel stripe to a ghost stripe you would get normal stripes het hypo, anery and amel.
If you breed your amel stripe to a ghost you will get all normals het stripe, hypo, anery, amel.


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

Breeding a snow stripe to an amel stripe would only produce normal stripes and amel stripes unless the amel happens to be het for anery.
Then it would produce anery stripes, amel stripes and snow stripes.


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

that sounds like a good idea :2thumb:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

angela__k__84 said:


> Breeding a snow stripe to an amel stripe would only produce normal stripes and amel stripes unless the amel happens to be het for anery.
> Then it would produce anery stripes, amel stripes and snow stripes.


Breeding a Snow Stripe to an Amel Stripe would produce ONLY Amel Stripes. 

You cannot produce a normal stripe with that pairing.


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

ok thats good to know i might do that then :no1: amel stripes a re my fav:flrt:


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

Ssthisto said:


> Breeding a Snow Stripe to an Amel Stripe would produce ONLY Amel Stripes.
> 
> You cannot produce a normal stripe with that pairing.


 
Yeah I dunno where I got that from as there is no non-amel parent.
Swine flu is getting me down!


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

lol my mum has swine flu lucky i dont live with her :lol2:


----------



## rockkeeper (Apr 5, 2007)

get a butter stripe for ya amel stripe,

and or buy all stripes females you can find


----------

